# Best way to buy new iphone



## cremeegg (27 Dec 2016)

Santa brought me permission to splurge on a new phone. I intend to buy an iPhone 7 plus.

Any suggestions as to the best way to go about this. Should I buy on-line from Apple, at my local authorised Apple reseller, in a phone shop, are all phone shops the same fro this purpose.

I intend to use my existing Tesco mobile service, is there any better option.

All advice welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathepac (27 Dec 2016)

Lucky you! Well done Santa!

Not all phone sellers will sell the iPhone 7+.

You'll get next to no discount as prices are fixed. If you want to get up and running fast your local Apple reseller is probably the best.

If you want an iPhone on the never-never look at e.g. Littlewoods.Expensive though.

Does capacity matter? I'd imagine going for the 7+ you want the dual lens camera and stereo pictures, storing photos as RAW images could be important so 128 GB or higher capacity is what you'll need.

If you're on the SIM-only €25/month deal with Tesco like me, that's as good a deal as there is out there with the 15GB/month data-allowance for storing images in the cloud.


----------



## cremeegg (28 Dec 2016)

Thanks Mathepac for that.



mathepac said:


> If you're on the SIM-only €25/month deal with Tesco like me, that's as good a deal as there is out there with the 15GB/month data-allowance for storing images in the cloud.



I pay Tesco just €15 a month. I cannot remember what the shortfall against the €25 package was but I have never missed it.


----------



## niceoneted (28 Dec 2016)

I'd buy direct form Apple. My first iphone I bought direct from them. It had a 1 in a million,  battery fault and it was exchanged on the spot - about 3 months after initial purchase. If you buy through a shop they will have to send it back etc and you may be without a phone. if you were going to Belfast you can preorder for there store and you would save a few bob.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Dec 2016)

Hello,

eglobalcentral.eu have them sim free (they sometimes have dual sim phones which can be useful, although I don't see any for the 7plus at the moment though).

I have bought my last two handsets from them.  No problems.  Phones seem to originate in Asia / Middle East, but came with authorised distributor sticker and contact details (for EROS Group who have a reasonable website, contact numbers etc so hopefully are legit). The handsets were cheaper then retail prices but took 10-14 days to arrive (given I was too mean to pay for an express delivery).


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 Dec 2016)

If you don't want to go onto a 1/2 year contract, why not just buy directly from Apple? You know you are getting the real deal and if you have any problems, they'll fix it quickly and without hassle.


----------



## cremeegg (30 Dec 2016)

niceoneted said:


> I'd buy direct form Apple. My first iphone I bought direct from them. It had a 1 in a million,  battery fault and it was exchanged on the spot - about 3 months after initial purchase. If you buy through a shop they will have to send it back etc and you may be without a phone. if you were going to Belfast you can preorder for there store and you would save a few bob.





SBarrett said:


> If you don't want to go onto a 1/2 year contract, why not just buy directly from Apple? You know you are getting the real deal and if you have any problems, they'll fix it quickly and without hassle.



Buying direct from Apple seems like a good idea, but that means buying online. If I buy from an Apple reseller and there is any issue I can go into the shop and speak to someone face to face, is this not better than buying from Apple online. Or am I just a stick-in-the-mud


----------



## mathepac (30 Dec 2016)

Apple reseller. Same price same warranty, instant help and on the spot delivery, assuming stock availability. Ring around in your area.


----------



## mathepac (30 Dec 2016)

MrEarl said:


> eglobalcentral.eu have them sim free (they sometimes have dual sim phones which can be useful, although I don't see any for the 7plus at the moment though).


Apple doesn't make a dual sim phone but in any case their pricing is rubbish e.g.  at €877.99 is €50 + shipping *more* than i Paid for my current iPhone 6s-plus 128gb. Their price for my iPhone is  is 860.99, €40 more than I paid.


----------



## Steven Barrett (2 Jan 2017)

cremeegg said:


> Buying direct from Apple seems like a good idea, but that means buying online. If I buy from an Apple reseller and there is any issue I can go into the shop and speak to someone face to face, is this not better than buying from Apple online. Or am I just a stick-in-the-mud



If you buy from Apple direct and you have a problem, you can still bring it back to an Apple reseller as they are official agents for Apple in Ireland (I don't know why we still don't have a proper Apple store in this country). 

I seem to remember that if you buy goods from another EU country online, there is a 2 year warranty on the product. Apple will only give you 1 on their phone, so you get an extra year under EU regulations. 


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Bronte (2 Jan 2017)

I think the price of these iPhones is outrageous. I'm no techi (foldable Nokia cheap phone myself) but Samsung Galaxy is just as good as far as I understand from my kids and it costs just short of 200 euro.


----------



## aprentice (2 Jan 2017)

Bronte said:


> I think the price of these iPhones is outrageous. I'm no techi (foldable Nokia cheap phone myself) but Samsung Galaxy is just as good as far as I understand from my kids and it costs just short of 200 euro.


Apple stuff just works flawlessly and are super easy to use 
Galaxy is just as good 
Kinda like a Nissan micra is just as good at getting you from a-b as a Ferrari is


----------



## monagt (2 Jan 2017)

Dunno if the Samsungs are that cheap?

Android security vs iOS security


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jan 2017)

It's all about sheep following the flock.

Paying that amount of money for any kind of phone is ridiculous.

How did we manage when all we had was the telephone box? And was more often than not out of order!


----------



## monagt (2 Jan 2017)

PaddyBloggit said:


> It's all about sheep following the flock.
> 
> Paying that amount of money for any kind of phone is ridiculous.
> 
> How did we manage when all we had was the telephone box? And was more often that not out of order!



And even then the local exchange telephonists listened in!


----------



## mathepac (2 Jan 2017)

SBarrett said:


> I seem to remember that if you buy goods from another EU country online, there is a 2 year warranty on the product. Apple will only give you 1 on their phone, so you get an extra year under EU regulations.
> 
> 
> Steven
> www.bluewaterfp.ie


Untrue. See the warranty notices posted on Apple's Irish on-line shop.  Their warranties comply with Irish case law which offers Irish consumers  up to 6 years' protection, some of the best in the EU.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Jan 2017)

PaddyBloggit said:


> It's all about sheep following the flock.
> 
> Paying that amount of money for any kind of phone is ridiculous.
> 
> How did we manage when all we had was the telephone box? And was more often than not out of order!



I am always sensitive to this point, that I am just buying the brand. However i have thought this through.

I need a smartphone for my business. I get enquiries etc by email all the time. I try to respond within the hour, this is only possible with a device I can carry about with me. Also there is a work related app which I need to keep updated instantly, not constantly but instantly when necessary.

I want a big screen in hope that I won't have to keep my glasses in the other pocket. This is due to age, I used to have excellent eyesight. 

On the age point, I want to keep up with modern technology. I see people not much older than I, saying that they don't know how to use this that and the other new thing. I want to stay on top of the new tech of the 2010's as much as possible in the hope that I will be able to have some chance with the new tech of the 2030's.

Apart from poor battery performance I have never had a problem with my existing iPhone 4. Lots of people struggle with viruses on Android phones.

So I am convinced that the iPhone 7 is the way to go, and I hope the plus will compensate for the decaying eyes. Apple have the goods, I can't blame them for charging well for them.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jan 2017)

_*cremeegg*_ - apologies if my comment caused offense.

It didn't contribute in any positive manner to your query.


----------



## MrEarl (3 Jan 2017)

mathepac said:


> Apple doesn't make a dual sim phone but in any case their pricing is rubbish ....



I can't speak with great confidence regarding Apple, as I've bought two Samsungs from them myself.. both were significantly cheaper (the most recent being a sim free S6 Edge). I never knew that Samsung offered dual sim phones until I found them on that site - the simple fact was that Samsung just don't sell them locally, probably because of agreements with the mobile operators. Is it possible Apple are the same ? ... not that it particularly matters, if you don't specifically want to run two sims off the one handset.  Sorry if I wasted your time, was only trying to assist.


----------



## trasneoir (4 Jan 2017)

Bronte said:


> I think the price of these iPhones is outrageous.


They've got a prerogative to charge whatever the market will bear, and there are excellent alternatives. The prices are fine, you and I just won't pay them.

The way i'd describe the situation to iphone users is: "If you learn android today (it's not harder, just a bit different), you'll save €500-1200 on phones over the next 6 years."


----------



## Bronte (4 Jan 2017)

monagt said:


> Dunno if the Samsungs are that cheap?
> 
> Android security vs iOS security



Yes they are that cheap. My child wanted an iPhone, sent into shop to pick an alternative, to which child came back with always the most expensive options, which is a red line mark on my money line for children. Anyway I have a friend whose husband is a techi and he purchased a Samsung for her and it looked brilliant. So I bought one. No complaints from my child and it must be good because for the next birthday of another child that exact model was was requested.


----------



## Bronte (4 Jan 2017)

Cremeegg I agree with you about keeping up with technology. 

You've now mentioned specific reasons for needing the iPhone, so that would seem logical for you. Also as its for business purposes I presume you can write off the cost of it.


----------



## MrEarl (4 Jan 2017)

I suppose there is an argument for buying Apple phones to help support Irish jobs....


----------



## trasneoir (5 Jan 2017)

MrEarl said:


> I suppose there is an argument for buying Apple phones to help support Irish jobs....


I laughed out loud. Thanks for that


----------



## IrinaMc (6 Jan 2017)

I've been buying all my iPhones and Macs from Apple directly. Wouldn't even go to reseller, since prices are same everywhere


----------



## IrinaMc (6 Jan 2017)

But as far as Im concerned - there's no real difference in between buying from Apple directly or an authorised Apple reseller. Just go ahead with whatever's more convenient for you. I personally just like buying directly for no particular reason


----------



## Marion (7 Jan 2017)

I bought from apple.ie directly recently.

Quick delivery. No complaints so far.

Having my own non-contract phone has meant a substantial saving for the coming year on phone bill.  All good!  

Marion


----------

